# Oval racing the 16 or 17 at the Gate ???



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Guys,
If anyone is interested in running oval iether Saturday or Sunday let me know.
The Gate has a Hooters race Saturday then an Indoorchamps warm up race Sunday.
We are welcome to run with them, we just need to have a heat of guys wanting to race.
We can run BRP, mini sliders, or mini latemodels. As long as we have a heat of guys.
Let me know if there is any interest.
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm out. Sorry


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Either day would be good for me,I'm going to be putting my brushless setup in my car tonight.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I'm out. Sorry


You don't have to be sorry...
We still love you


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would have been there if I knew about it more than 4 days before it happens


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I would have been there if I knew about it more than 4 days before it happens


It was posted a month ago on the other thread about Strongsville Hobby / The Gate mini schedule


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> It was posted a month ago on the other thread about Strongsville Hobby / The Gate mini schedule


 
DUHHHH :drunk:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> DUHHHH :drunk:


See what happens when you get old.... or just drink too much....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may run BRP, but it would be brushless...


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

u still have the roadraptor for sale


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> u still have the roadraptor for sale


You will have to contact Wayne Gerber on that


----------

